# Went wrong somewhere - what's the fix?



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Got the rocking chair/cradle pretty well glued up, but - I don't like the arm design. It just doesn't look right, or seem to fit the overall look. Pretty happy otherwise, so - what to do about the arm? Suggestions welcome. :yes:


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

I see what you mean. The cradle looks great otherwise. The arm looks too bulky for the piece. I would narrow it a bit, and add a matching one for the left arm. You know, some of us like to cradle the baby's head in our left arm.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I agree, the arm looks too wide. You should be able to trim it down without taking it off the rocker.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

+1. :yes: Actually I like it as is, it has that artsy look with one arm rest. But two (one on the other side also) a bit more narrow would lessen the lopsided look.








 







.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Aug 7, 2013)

I agree, it doesn't look right and I'm not a fan of the way the arm hooks inward. I would also make it narrower but I would try and get rid of the inward hook. Make it straight or even curve outward, if there is enough wood.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for the help, guys. Actually the arm itself isn't glued in yet - awaiting the suggestions, so I can modify it easily. As to a second arm, some cradles have them, others don't. I guess it might be more comfortable with two arms, but an arm between the chair and the cradle does limit access to the cradle while sitting. :confused1:

Agreed, the arm is too wide - guess I'll mock some up in cardboard using the suggestions above, and see what happens.


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

I agree with everyone else, as far as the the left arm rest, this maybe too late in the project, but what about some sort of arm rest that swings away towards the back to gain better access to the cradle?


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Another good idea- not sure how I could accomplish it, but I'll look close at it. Thanks.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

I think rounding over the edges would be an improvement


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

the rear part of the arm rest would be relatively simple. A dowel glued into the bottom of the arm rest pivoting in a hole. I haven't exactly figured out the front part yet. I'm thinking on the lines of some type of clasp on the outside of the bottom left corner of the cradle. The arm rest can lock in place to keep it stable when being used then unlock it to swing away.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

I was thinking some of a lift up arm - held via a magnet in the up position. Still thinking......could also pivot on the front corner of the cradle closest to the seat - and be removable if desired......


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't think the arm rest is too wide. I would flatten the inside section so it doesn't bump inwards at the end, and put a cloud lift on it to match the backboard of the rocker and headboard on the other end.


----------



## Getting better (Dec 3, 2009)

I would trim off the bulbous end and make it the shape of the other curves in the piece. Probably with a coping saw and a flush trim jig.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Cloudlift on the inside or the outside of the arm? :huh:


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

Never thought about a lift up arm but that would work also


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

On both edges. Or you can keep straight sides and do the front edge.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Not to keep you guys hanging - not real pleased with it, but it's better than before. Now on to thinking about an arm for the other side. :hammer:


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

If possible, the back stretcher just above the arm is also part of what makes the arm look odd. A consistent look should progress from the arm to the top of the back. The straight square back piece with a little of the top edge and/or arm curves would help. The two open rectangles between slats are begging for something to break up the lines IMO.


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

4DThinker does have a good point. The right arm rest does look a lot better since you cut it down. Maybe if you round the bottom corners of the top back slat and all 4 corners of the bottom back slat the design would "flow" better, however in my opinion, like you said, it still needs a left arm rest. I have been thinking about your flip up idea and I have an idea that would be nice but not sure how to execute it. The back of the right arm rest wraps around the square support post. Well to make the left one look the same you could make a square U cut out in the back of the left arm rest (this is the part I don't know how to execute) and have the arm rest slide forward and lift up. Then you would flip the arm rest down and slide back to lock it in place. It appears to me from the picture that you could use the top of the foot board of the cradle as a support for the forward part of the arm rest.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

4DTHINKER - got me to thinking about it - came up with this. Anyone think it needs modifying? Perhaps an arch up into the bottom of the top slat?


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

dirty-curty - good point. Still thinking on that left arm.......:wallbash:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Mine would have 2 arms ....*

I couldn't stand not having an armrest on the left side, for physical and aesthetic reasons, both. Whether it should fold up or swing away is not such a big deal. Id you were to put a post on the front inside corner of the cradle, it would match the other side, an could also be a "rest" for a folding one. A fixed arm would bother me either as far as that goes. 
Another suggestion is to add some details to the back slats, as they look rigid because they are so straight, so they could use some softer curves or a cut out of a heart or something. Just my opinion.


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

What if you duplicate the top curves of the bottom slat into the bottom of top slat so it looks like you cut the bottom slat out of top slat and just slid it down?


----------



## Bastien (Apr 3, 2013)

Forgive me if this has been mentioned, but I couldn't read them all. I think it would look better for the rear of the arm to start from outside the seat back. It might require a bigger change than you hoped for though.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

First off, thanks for all the helpful comments. Here's the finished results. The other arm was added, in a way that it can be removed if desired.

Picture 1 - overall view.
2- Arm removed
3- front leg - this is the one I cut the detail on 
the wrong end and had to splice
4- other front leg view - loved the wood grain in the leg
(Next post):
5- wife made pads for cradle and seat
6- arm mounting detail.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

.....................


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

Very nice!!!!!!!!! I think it looks A LOT better then the first pictures!!!!!!


----------



## J_Lindgaard (Dec 23, 2013)

Alchymist said:


> Thanks for the help, guys. Actually the arm itself isn't glued in yet - awaiting the suggestions, so I can modify it easily. As to a second arm, some cradles have them, others don't. I guess it might be more comfortable with two arms, but an arm between the chair and the cradle does limit access to the cradle while sitting. :confused1:
> 
> Agreed, the arm is too wide - guess I'll mock some up in cardboard using the suggestions above, and see what happens.


 Ever think about trying a 1x3 that matches the wood you used ? Some small radii might help it to fit the over all design.

Jim


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

J_Lindgaard said:


> Ever think about trying a 1x3 that matches the wood you used ? Some small radii might help it to fit the over all design.
> 
> Jim


Wood choices depended on 2 criteria - what was available, and it's origin. The seat is elm, from the recipient's grandfather's front yard, cut in the 80's.The seat frame and the arms are walnut, from NE Pennsylvania where the recipient was born. The legs are recycled 3X3 lumber shipping guards, the kind with the groove for metal straps. The center slat on the seat back is 100+ year old poplar trim from the house we currently own, from a remodeling project. And finally the rest of the wider boards that form the back and remainder of the cradle came from that same 100+ year old house, but age and species unknown. All in all 6 different species of wood, not counting the 48 birch dowels.

Would I do it different if I did another? Perhaps, but the request came in December, and had to be done by 1 April. If you are familiar with Pennsylvania winters, you can see the challenge to build in an unheated shop. If time and weather were of no concern, I would probably have done some things differently, perhaps box joints or dove tails on the crib portion, mortise and tenon on the legs. Perhaps.

I chose the butt joint/dowel approach because it was faster/easier, and wanted to keep the design simple, putting the aspect on the wood itself.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

*Mission Accomplished!*

The end result - two happy parents and a happy child:


----------

